# P2A00 O2 Sensor Reset (?)



## MikeGlosta (Sep 26, 2015)

Not Sure that my initial post went through:

I've replaced fore and aft bank O2 sensors near the cat converter. In order to reset the computer should I leave it disconnected for a full 24 hours?

I've heard of a 'pedal method' which I don't know. Is this something I could use to reset the computer?

Couldn't pass inspection after 150 miles. Sounds like the fault codes have not been cleared.

Any ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Same answer that I posted on your other thread.


----------

